# Line across TV



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi
I just replaced my convergence IC's and the convergence issue is gone. BUT now I have a thin blue line running across the TV See picture. I used IC's from Electrolux which I found out after wards is not recommended..... any thoughts? Other than that line the picture is perfect.

Faint Blue line across the top of the 2800











Blue Line across the screen by the guys nose


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Also the line does not move and is always in the same spot.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Probably a burned phosphor from a vertical deflection failure.


----------

